
Japanese Company Makes CBD from Orange Peels - thangkan
https://www.labroots.com/trending/cannabis-sciences/17757/japanese-company-makes-cbd-orange-peels
======
surlyadopter
Ah, yet another company that has a process to create CBD from the terpenes
found in orange peels. This isn't the isolation of CBD, as you would from
hemp, but the creation of CBD from precursors using chemistry. I don't know if
this is usually the labroots style, but this is a press release disguised as
an article.

------
Alex3917
Flagged, because the author clearly has no idea what they're talking about:

> Until now, the company has not tested the effectiveness of orange peel CBD
> against CBD derived from hemp. Although they said they might look into it
> soon, whether or not their version of CBD is effective is thus still open
> for debate.

~~~
bdcravens
The next paragraph however:

> Early studies have found that other alternatives for CBD are just as
> effective as more effective than regular CBD. A study conducted by Peak
> Health on its hops-derived CBD product, ImmunAG, found that it was more
> effective at reducing calcification in the heart than cannabis-derived CBD
> at 'every concentration'.

------
jmh117
I can't find it now, but I'm pretty sure a very early version of The Onion had
an article that predicted this for THC.

------
Simulacra
If you want CBD get a dry herb vaporizer and the devils lettuce and set it to
the temperature for the terpines you want.

------
zwieback
I've been reading lately that CBD alone doesn't do much, maybe they can also
synthesize some THC out of the peels?

~~~
surlyadopter
Out of the peels? Perhaps. It depends on the kinds of chemicals that are in
there. The question is, why bother? This quora thread goes over some of the
reasons why synthesizing THC is a fairly pointless exercise (barring cetain
highly specific conditions such as unavailability of hemp etc).
[https://www.quora.com/Can-THC-be-synthesized-Can-you-make-
TH...](https://www.quora.com/Can-THC-be-synthesized-Can-you-make-THC-without-
a-marijuana-plant)

